
Experimental diabetes drug shows promise for Alzheimer’s - jhatax
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0006899317304596
======
jhatax
Though there is a long way to go, the findings are encouraging. From the press
release [1]:

“A drug developed for diabetes could be used to treat Alzheimer's after
scientists found it "significantly reversed memory loss" in mice through a
triple method of action.

The research, published in Brain Research, could bring substantial
improvements in the treatment of Alzheimer's disease through the use of a drug
originally created to treat type 2 diabetes.”

1\. [https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2017-12/lu-
dd122017....](https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2017-12/lu-dd122017.php)

------
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://www.lancaster.ac.uk/news/articles/2017/diabetes-
drug-...](http://www.lancaster.ac.uk/news/articles/2017/diabetes-drug-
significantly-reverses-memory-loss-in-mice-with-alzheimers-/)

